# No power steering after flip



## obphil (Nov 24, 2016)

Hey i was wondering if anyone knew where to start to checking my power steering. I flipped awhile back and just now being able to get a chance to start seeing whats all wrong with it no time from having preggo gf and havin twins lol. I cranked it up and it seem to work for a few seconds til i went to turn then the light came on and i have nothing i have since cleaned better and still nothing i havent unplugged anything. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## obphil (Nov 24, 2016)

The damage lucky my leg didnt get broke


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The manual will have some checks in trouble shooting but check all the connections, fuses, tie rods and stem first. Then if all is well, notice if the action changes between turning it left -V- turning it right. Many times the torque bar which senses your inputs in the unit get damaged on roll-overs.


----------

